# Netbeans und Methode mit Rückgabewert ?



## a_l_e_x (11. Okt 2010)

versuche mich seit ein paar Tagen mit Netbeans, klappt auch ganz gut.
Jedoch kann ich nirgens endecken wie man ne Methode mit Rückgabewert erstellt.:bahnhof:
Betrifft Java ME

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## The_S (12. Okt 2010)

Einfach eintippen!?


```
public String ichGebeEinenStringZurueck() {
  return "Hallo";
}
```


----------



## a_l_e_x (12. Okt 2010)

ja klar das währe möglich, dachte aber wenn ich schon se ne software nutze gäbe es ne Möglichkeit dafür.
auch zum einbinden in das "Flow" Fenster


----------



## The_S (13. Okt 2010)

Die "Software" ist einfach eine IDE - ein Tool, dass dir bei der Entwicklung unter die Arme greift. In der Regel schreibt eine IDE dir nicht deinen Code. Den GUI-Editor von NetBeans (den du ja scheinbar zum zusammenklicken verwendest) ersetzt nicht die Logik, die du selbst programmiert hast. Generell würde ich dir empfehlen nicht mit einem GUI Editor zu arbeiten - zumindest nicht so lange, bis du auch theoretisch alles von Hand programmieren könntest.


----------



## a_l_e_x (13. Okt 2010)

hab früher mit PowerJ gearbeitet da war ich das gewöhnt, hatte nur die befürchtung das das Probleme machen könnte.
Und wirklich toll ist der Editor von Netbeans auch nicht.
Wenn ich aber den *.java datei mit zb. Textpad bearbeite bekomme ichs ja nicht mehr in Netbeans rein ums mit dem Emulator zu testen.

und normale Methode gehen ja auch mit Entry und Call point währe halt einfacher gewesen und übersichtlicher


----------



## Atze (13. Okt 2010)

du arbeitest lieber mit dem textpad als mit ner vollständigen IDE? ohen highlighting und autobuild?  naja, ansichtssache. produktiv ist aber was anderes. und sichelich kannst du von netbeans generierte dateien auch mit dem editor bearbeiten und dann wieder in netbeans öffnen, warum sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## The_S (13. Okt 2010)

Ach Gott ... ich seh (bzw. hör) schon, in ein paar Jahren hört man es in Entwicklerbüros mehr klicken als tippen ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2010)

a_l_e_x hat gesagt.:


> Und wirklich toll ist der Editor von Netbeans auch nicht.


Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn man weiß ihn richtig zu benutzen, ist er ein mächtiges Werkzeug.
Du solltest dein Unvermögen nicht auf eine Software projezieren.


----------



## a_l_e_x (13. Okt 2010)

highlighting und autobuild hat doch Textpad ! und stellt es übersichtlicher dar finde ich.
Ansonsten für die Oberfläche ist Netbeans ja super, man kann ja auch if schleifen und sonstwas per Oberfläche einfügen. Nur eben scheinbar keine Methoden mir Return.

Der Editor von Netbeans spinnt öfter bei mir (flackert, läßt sich nicht vergrößern, kein runterscrollen möglich)


----------



## Gast2 (13. Okt 2010)

a_l_e_x hat gesagt.:


> highlighting und autobuild hat doch Textpad ! und stellt es übersichtlicher dar finde ich.
> Ansonsten für die Oberfläche ist Netbeans ja super, man kann ja auch if schleifen und sonstwas per Oberfläche einfügen. Nur eben scheinbar keine Methoden mir Return.
> 
> Der Editor von Netbeans spinnt öfter bei mir (flackert, läßt sich nicht vergrößern, kein runterscrollen möglich)



Ich hab Dein Problem auch noch nicht so recht verstanden. Was willst Du erreichen? Redest Du von Code-Completion? Wie schon angedeutet hat Netbeans einen sehr mächtigen Editor. Wenn Du Dir eine Klasse erstellst, kannst Du mittels Alt+Einfg Getter+Setter/Constructors erstellen lassen Deiner Variablendeklaration entsprechend (von mir aus auch mit Rechtsklick, wenn man Maus-Fetischist ist) oder im Editor selbst mit abschliessendem Tab Code-Blöcke erstellen (zb fori->TAB => for-Schleife oder psvm->TAB => die Main-Methode). Letzteres kannst Du auch noch selbst erweitern.


----------



## Atze (13. Okt 2010)

a_l_e_x hat gesagt.:


> highlighting und autobuild hat doch Textpad !


ahso, keine ahnung, kenn das ding nich. hört sich jetzt im ersten moment nach nem simplen texteditor an.



> Ansonsten für die Oberfläche ist Netbeans ja super, man kann ja auch if schleifen und sonstwas per Oberfläche einfügen.


mit n bischen routine tipps du die bald schneller als die auf irgendeiner oberfläche zusammenzuklicken!


----------



## Schandro (13. Okt 2010)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> ahso, keine ahnung, kenn das ding nich. hört sich jetzt im ersten moment nach nem simplen texteditor an.


Textpad ist ein sehr simpler Texteditor. Es hat Syntaxhighlighting, Zeilennumerierung und fertige Satzteile die du per Klick einfügen kannst. Außerdem kannste mit per Hotkey den Code compilen bzw. Ausführen. Und das wars auch schon....

Im Vergleich zu Netbeans also lächerlich wenig.


----------

